# New Pics of Rogan (almost 11 weeks)



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

We've been enjoying Rogan so much and learning so much about him I haven't been online much! 
Thought I'd share some recents pics so you can all see how much he's changed!
MY 22 month old daughter loves feeding Rogan, and as you can see, he just lies there and waits for each piece of food! It's pretty darn cute! The other pictures are of my older daughter who is very attached to him too! We all are!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

*... just a couple more *

he's the nicest puppy I've ever had!! We're dealing with a little bit of play-nipping and some potty accidents here and there, but seriously, he's so easy! and FUN!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Awww! I want a Poodle puppy! lol He is adorable.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you for sharing all of your adorable kids with us. Rogan has such expressive eyes, he's a real sweetie.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh, he is such a cutie pie!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Those are great pictures!! I actually think they are cuter at this stage then as small puppies. It is great that he is fitting in so well with your family! Keep the updates and pictures coming!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Gosh..what a face.
You must love him to pieces.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the update Heather! He's looking as cute (if not cuter) than ever.  It must be so sweet to see the dynamic between him and your little one.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

What a gorgeous little boy!!! He is "Hot Stuff"!!! How much is he weighing now?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! It's hard to really capture his look in pictures! He's such a sweetheart!! 
TheStars, he weighs about 12 lbs... was at the vet on Friday last week (the 4th) and he was 11.8lbs, that was at 10 weeks of age.... the vet is saying he'll be about 40-45lbs full grown, which sounds about right to me!  
He's funny, he already sits by the bathroom door when I shower (according to hubby) and whines to get outside if I run to the car to get something! lol Right now, he's curled up under my computer chair! So sweet! He loves me!


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

What a beautiful puppy! Is he a red or dark apricot? Our puppy, Smurfy (6 months, 25.5", 52 lbs.) is a dark apricot and they look like they're pretty close in color. Is Rogan your first standard poodle? I love how good he is with the kids - what a sweetie! Our vet won't venture any guesses as to how large Smurfy will get. Our older Spoo, L.E. Belle (19 months) outgrew all expectations at 26" and 50.5 lbs (had them both to the vet this week so I know their weights


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Spoofer said:


> What a beautiful puppy! Is he a red or dark apricot? Our puppy, Smurfy (6 months, 25.5", 52 lbs.) is a dark apricot and they look like they're pretty close in color. Is Rogan your first standard poodle? I love how good he is with the kids - what a sweetie! Our vet won't venture any guesses as to how large Smurfy will get. Our older Spoo, L.E. Belle (19 months) outgrew all expectations at 26" and 50.5 lbs (had them both to the vet this week so I know their weights


6 months and 52 lbs?? Smurfy is a BIG boy!! have you shared pics before?


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

I just found the Forum last night (actually at about 1 a.m. this morning!). I'm still learning the ropes, but as soon as I get it figured out I'll post pics. He's a very solid boy, compared to our girl, who is a more "classic" build, I'm told. We're bathing them and grooming tomorrow afternoon - I'll try to post pics then


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

WOW heather he is growing like a weed! LOL


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I have some family in Boise. I LOVE it there.


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Boise really is a great place to live We raised our kids here, and they'd love to get back!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Spoofer said:


> What a beautiful puppy! Is he a red or dark apricot? Our puppy, Smurfy (6 months, 25.5", 52 lbs.) is a dark apricot and they look like they're pretty close in color. Is Rogan your first standard poodle? I love how good he is with the kids - what a sweetie! Our vet won't venture any guesses as to how large Smurfy will get. Our older Spoo, L.E. Belle (19 months) outgrew all expectations at 26" and 50.5 lbs (had them both to the vet this week so I know their weights


Oh wow! you have a huge boy there! I can't believe he's that big at 6 months! wow! How big were the parents? Rogan's mom and dad are both around 40lbs and 22inches, so I'm thinking he'll be right around there. 
He is my first Standard yes! It's been quite an amazing experience! I've had Yorkies in the past (2 actually) and this is such a welcome change! I still love Yorkies and miss my girls, but I much prefer this temperament! Provided Rogan isn't just faking being calm, I still think he might come out of his shell at some point, but til now, he's been just marvellous! So relaxed and QUIET! He rarely barks! Again, that might just be his age. He's quick to train and responds immediately (for the most part) to corrections. I'm totally in love with him (and I think the feeling is mutual, right now he's curled up under my chair again...he's been doing this lately, every time I sit down at the computer, he follows me right over and goes to sleep under my chair! )
Anyway, he's a Red. He may lighten a touch as he gets older, but to be honest with you, I'm not quite as crazy about color as some of the others on here! lol I got him for temperament mostly and structure, his gorgeous appearance is a bonus to me. Whether he ends up being apricot or faded red, I really don't care, I think he's gorgeous! His dad does not carry the dilute gene, but from what I know, that might not matter at all, since there are other factors involved that cause them to lighten.... 
:welcome: to the forum Spoofer! It's great to see another puppy owner on here! I can't wait to see pics of your Spoo's!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> WOW heather he is growing like a weed! LOL


I know! I can't believe how tall he's getting! It's like his legs are growing and the rest of him is staying the same! haha


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's the website for Smurfy's breeder:
http://www.panhandlepuppies.com/Standard Poodles.htm

The pictures on that page show's Smurfy' mom & dad (scroll down and you'll see "Bambi" aka "Murphy" - that's our Smurfy!); if you click on any of the pictures it takes you to their page, with info about that particular dog, mom or dad, or puppy. We chose this breeder (and drove 20 hours to pick Smurfy up and bring him home!) because of the extensive testing they do. He is exactly how he tested - playful, inquisitive, calm, and a perfect complement for our more excitable Spoo, L.E. Belle (pronounced "Ellie-Belle"). We weren't looking for a show dog, or breeder, so it didn't bother us that Smurfy was more suitable for a pet. He's perfect for us! As to size, Smurfy was the smallest of all the boys, and it looks like he was tied (almost) with the smaller girls. He sure has grown fast, though! We think he may actually beat his dad's 27 inches, since he's getting close to that now, and we've been told to expect another growing spurt or two. 

Smurfy's color is funny - he is much darker than he looks...? His fur bleaches in the sunshine and he has beautiful blonde highlights! Specially on his topknot. When he gets trimmed his whole body is about 3 shades darker than his head! We like the furry face, but it's getting out of control, so we're going to trim him up this afternoon. I'll get some pictures up then (If I figure out how!)


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Awe he's very cute in the breeder pics... can't wait to see yours with a freshly shaved face!! 
Good luck with that! :clover:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

*Yorkie Visit*

Rogan had a little visit today from a Yorkie friend that is very dear to my heart!  They were very funny together! Rogan just wanted to play and the Yorkie was quite annoyed with him! But it was cute to watch!


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

He is so cute. And he has really grown. I think that was cute him waiting for the food. Very patient (sp). Debby

I thought I would let you know my phone number so that you could reach me. It is 327-0276. Thanks so much. Debby


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Rogan looks like he really fits in with the family. It's so much fun to see he is everything you anticipated. It's great you are getting some wonderful puppy photos with the kids. Those are some of my best memories as a little girl.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

He is getting big !


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is absolutely beautiful! I love the red with the dark eyes and nose!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Rogan looks great! He sure looks like he one happy boy. Great pics.


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Rogan is just absolutley adorable


----------

